# what is the criteria of a good control room in a recording studio



## priatnasuardi (Mar 6, 2009)

well ok..i have seen some graphich..and we all try to get it as flat as possible, by EQ or acoustic treatment..but what other thing that comes into the criteria of a good control room..a wide image..reverberation time..im lost....spare some light??:doh:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi aquira,

Control room acoustics is really beyond the realm of expertise of most of us here. I think you'll have better luck posting your questions at the "Studio Construction and Acoustics" section of the Gearslutz Forum, or the "Making a Space" section of the Tape Op Message Board. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------

